#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  انا بتاع الاتوبيس!!

## سيد حسن

جيراني الأعزاء في جمهورية القاهرة الكبرى 

السلام عليكم  

الطريق الدائرى رحمة ما كنتش حاسس بيها الا لما رجعت تانى لوسط الدوامة قصدى وسط البلد لما الشغل بعتنى فى مهمة تدريبية وتخلى عنى وسابنى وحدى اواجه غول المواصلات العامة وشبه العامة والمتخصصة فى ازهاق ارواح المصريين الغلابة واللى انا واحد منهم وغصب عنى لم استطع لظروف المواصلات الرهيبة فى المنطقة ارتكاب الجريمة الاجتماعية – المالية الشهيرة وهى استقلال تاكسى ، يعنى لما الشيطان يسول لك ركوب التاكسى تطلع انتا فقرى وما تلقيش تاكسى يعبرك ، ده بالاضافة الى ان الميكروباص وهو الوسيلة النوعية الافضل للاسف خط سيره يا دوب شوية امتار من مكان ركوبك وينزلك عشان خط السير التانى والعجيبة انه بيستنى لما العربية تفضى ويبدأ ينده على الخط التالى وطبعا ابقى قابلنى لو لقيت كرسيك تانى ، المهم ان مكان وقوع الاحداث دى هو شارع فيصل " او الملك فيصل " كما اطلق عليه تقريبا فى عهد السادات وبالتحديد فى الثلث الاخير من الشارع بمنطقة الطوابق والمطلوب عشان اوصل لمكان التدريب بتاعى فى شارع قصر العينى ان اعبر ماسورة فيصل او الهرم الى اقرب مترو لأن المواصلة المباشرة تتطلب انتظار الاتوبيس الحلم بضعة ساعات وأن استقطع من وقتى الصباحى بعد الصحيان والتجهيز والذى منه بلا مبالغة يا جماعة (ساعتين ) ، وطبعا تبقى امامى للاختصار الوصول لشارع الهرم سيرا على الاقدام وهى مسافة كبيرة ومرهقة تصيبنى باليأس كلما فكرت فيها فضلا عن ان شارع الهرم لا يبعد كثيرا عن فضيحة زحام فيصل رغم انه اسلك منه بالبلدى يعنى ، يعنى ما فيش قدامى بالعربى الفصيح الا انى اتوكل على الله واخش على فيصل والاتوبيس العام بقلب جامد ، المهم فى الموضوع ان انا موش بس باتبهدل بدنيا فى المواصلات رغم انه ظرف استثنائى لمدة اسبوعين ، لا وكمان بطارية الكرامة بتاعتى بتفضى بمجرد ما باركب الاتوبيس الجميل ده والعجيبة انه موش الاتوبيس المطلوب بس اعمل ايه لازم اسيب فيصل بأى طريقة عشان اوصل مكان التدريب ، الجميل فى الامر هو صدمة تهريب بطارية الكرامة دى للشحن بتاعها لانى ربنا كريم معايا واتوبيس الشغل المحترم بيوصلنى بهدوء شديد وبابتسامة السائق المهذب وزملائى المحترمين الودودين فجأة اقلب الصورة يا معلم وعينك ما تشوف الا النور ، اتهزأت فى خلال دقائق معدودة اكتر من تلات اربع مرات ، بدأت بالسواق الظريف المهذب لما سألته يا استاذ العربية رايحة قصر العينى ( وعلى فكرة اسمه قصر العينى نسبة للعينى باشا موش القصر العينى اكتبوها عندكو يمكن تنفعكو ) المهم السواق المحترم سألتو يا استاذ يا استاذ العربية رايحة قصر العينى ليه موش بترد عليا راح باصص لى بقرف جميل وقالى خلينى اشوف اللى احسن منك وجرى بالعربية ودى كانت اول تهزيئة بريئة وطبعا قلت له فى سرى بعد ما مشى شكرا يا باشا وبعدين ركبت الاتوبيس وانا واقف فى امان الله جه واحد كبير شوية فى السن وقف ضهره فى ضهرى تماما زى اتنين بيحبوا بعض على شاطىء بحر بس كنا للاسف واقفين موش قاعدين وهبا جت واحدة مدام عاوزة تعدى وتفك لحظات الرومانسية دى وعندك الراجل لقيته بيلف وقفش فيا يعنى انتا شاب صغير وموش عارف تتحرك ومشلول وسع للمدام ووالله هو اللى جه علينا وانا واقف فى امان الله بس اعمل ايه العيل دايما خسران ادام الشيبة وطبعا انا تحولت لبلية صغيرة بعد الموقف ده وكل ست تعدى عشان تنزل هاتك يا بهدلة فى العبد لله كأنى مشاية متربة محطوطة فى وسط الشارع للعربيات تعدى عليها تنفضها، وهكذا يا محترمين احتفل الركاب بيا على طريقتهم والظاهر انهم عارفين انى زبون جديد فى العربية واللى زى حالاتى بيتهرش من طريقة وقفته العبيطة فى العربية يعنى موش محترف وقوف اتوبيسات .

المهم ما سبق أيها الأعزاء هو الشق الاجتماعي في الموضوع وقبل أن يتطرق مقص المشرف إلى حذفه ونقله إلى قاعة أخرى سأعود بسرعة إلى الشق السياسي :

وهو أنني أسلمت نفسي للتفكير في أثناء فترات الهدنة في سيارة النقل العام إلى أن سبب حدوث كل تلك المشكلات أننا وضعنا بقصد او من غير قصد فكرا او إهمالا في قالب شديد الضيق شديد الأتربة شديد التلوث شديد الاتساخ وهذا القالب يحتويه هضبتين تضمان القاهرة الكبرى وهما هضبة المقطم في جنوب الشرق وهضبة الهرم في شمال الغرب ، وادعوكم ملحا إلى الصعود لإحدى الهضبتين وارجح المقطم والنظر إلى قاهرة المعز والمحروسة في نهار يوم صاف وصحو ( بلا خماسين ) وانظروا إليها وخزنوا هذا المشهد في ذاكرتكم الفوتوغرافية ثم اذهبوا إلى أطراف القاهرة في أجزائها الصحراوية وانظروا إلى مد الأفق وخزنوا هذا المشهد أيضا في ذاكرتكم الفوتوغرافية ، ثم استدعوا المشهدين وقارنوا بين الحفرة التي يحيا فيها ما يربو على العشرة ملايين نسمة او يزيدون بتوافد زائريها وبين أعالي تلك الحفرة وأطرافها التي تتناثر فيها بشكل عشوائي أيضا مجموعة عمائر او مستعمرات كل بضعة كيلو مترات تسمى المدن الجديدة او التجمعات العمرانية الجديدة والتي بشهادة الصحافة الحكومية خاوية تقريبا من عمارها .


طيب إذن إحدى نتائج امتلاء هذه الحفرة المسكونة البسيطة هو ما جرى وما يجرى وما سيجرى للملايين من سكان هذه الحفرة المملوءة بشرا من أحداث ابسطها ما ذكرته لكم بعاليه واشدها وباء وكارثة أنفلونزا المكسيك وغيرها التي يدق هوسها أبوابنا بعنف الآن .

بالتأكيد هناك في هذه الحفرة من يأخذ فسحة من المساحة للترويح ولكنها فسحة لا قيمة لها حيث إن الغطاء الملوث لتلك الحفرة ينال منه شاء أم أبى .

طيب ، إذا آثرنا السلامة وتجاوزنا عن مسألة الحساب والسؤال وإضاعة أراض الدولة الخصبة المحصورة بداخل هذه الحفرة سواء بالسكوت على البناء فيها بحجة الأمن القومي والزيادة السكانية او قصور الرؤية عن التوسع خارج هذا الجزء من وادي النيل المنزرع – عفوا الذي كان منزرعا – والبناء المخطط المتمدد طبيعيا نحو قلب الصحراء بعيدا عن لقمة عيشنا المنزرعة .

وبما أن القضية أصبحت مثل الحل الرياضي المستحيل في المعادلات الجبرية حيث إن الدهماء والوزراء والحمقى والخبراء يتفقون على إراقة ملايين الأمتار المكعبة من الخرسانة المسلحة على ارض وظهر وباطن تلك الحفرة فيما يسمى مشروعات الأنفاق والكباري وتوسعة الطرق وترقيع الكباري وبناء الجراجات ثم هدمها مثل جراج محطة مصر ( رمسيس ) تقريبا 35 مليون جنيه ( وموش عارف ليه ) وغير ذلك من أعمال القص واللزق والترقيع والتوسيع والبناء والهدم لعاصمتنا التي لم نستمتع بها يوما والذي اصبح معها مشهد أسوار عزل المواقع والأتربة ومعدات البناء مشهدا مألوفا لسكان الحفرة – اقصد العاصمة – واتحدى من يقول انه استمتع بعاصمة بلاده خالية من مظهر من مظاهر الهدم او البناء او ميدانا من ميادين عاصمة بلاده اكثر من أيام او شهور قليلة على احسن الأحوال ، واتحدى السادة الأعزاء غير المشتركين في الأندية النهرية التي تسد منظر نهر النيل في انهم يستمتعون بمنظر ضفاف نيلهم مع مياهه .

ومما سبق وبناء عليه ولما كنت قد سألت في السابق أحد خبراء التربة والزراعة وهو باحث في إحدى الهيئات العلمية السؤال التالي هل يمكن أن نعيد زراعة ارض زراعية تم البناء عليها  وهدمت ؟ فكان جوابه نعم ولكن تستلزم تلك الأرض تصليحا وتمهيدا بالطمي نوعا ما ويمكن زراعتها بعد ذلك .

وهنا بدأت الفكرة الغريبة عندي في الظهور داخل عقلي عندما ألحت على عقلي إجابة ذاك الخبير الزراعي دون سابق إنذار وهى عملية نقل القاهرة الكبرى لتبدأ أعلى الهضبتين وبنفس التوزيع السكاني والمناطق وبأسمائها ، وتأخذ نفس الامتداد ، يعنى على سبيل المثال يمكن نقل الشريحة السكنية التي تبدأ من ضفاف كورنيش النيل بالجيزة وحتى أول ميدان الرماية لفيصل والهرم وإذا افترضنا أنها تمتد لعشرة كيلومترات نأخذ من مسافة معينة بعد انتهاء هضبة الهرم ضعف العشرة كيلومترات واقامة مربعات سكنية متطابقة معها تماما مع مراعاة البعد الاجتماعي والتميز السكنى والمساحي ومع وضع حد أدنى للمساحات السكنية والشوارع لا يجب أن تقل عنه ، وتتم هذه الأعمال على حساب الدولة بعد استصدار قانون بمشروع يشبه المشروعات القومية وعلى أن تؤول الأراضي التي تم إخلاؤها إلى الدولة لتقوم ببيعها إلى شركات الإنتاج والاستصلاح الزراعي ويحرم القانون المصدر هذا البناء على تلك الأراضي لاجل السكن او للأغراض غير الزراعية وتقوم باستثمار المبالغ التي حصلتها الدولة من الشركات هذه في توضيب التجمعات السكانية المنقولة ، ويسرى هذا النظام على جميع التجمعات السكانية التي تقع بين الهضبتين على ضفتي النيل وبشرط الجدوى الاقتصادية من إعادة تجهيز الأراضي المفرغة للزراعة مرة أخرى .

جاءني هذا الحلم وأنا في الأتوبيس في طريقي للعمل .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## the_chemist

إلا هو صحيح أنت كنت راكب الأتوبيس ولا راكب الهوا ياعم سيد حسن

حلم جميل بس نهايته كابوس

بص للمدن الجديدة اللى كان هدفها تفريغ الكتلة المزنوقة من مصر وتسليك الماسورة اللى إحنا كلنا محشورين فيها

طبعاً مات صاحب الفكرة وبادئ المشروع فتحول لخرابة

ليه؟

لأن الوريث كان عاوز يرسم حلم تانى

وبعد صرف المليارات 

تاهت في الزحمة

وزحمة يادنيا زحمة

زحمة وتاهوا الحبايب

زحمة ولا عادشي رحمة

مولد وصاحبه غايب

ونتقابل علي مخدة تانية ياصاحبي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وهنا بدأت الفكرة الغريبة عندي في الظهور داخل عقلي عندما ألحت على عقلي إجابة ذاك الخبير الزراعي دون سابق إنذار وهى عملية نقل القاهرة الكبرى لتبدأ أعلى الهضبتين وبنفس التوزيع السكاني والمناطق وبأسمائها ، وتأخذ نفس الامتداد ، يعنى على سبيل المثال يمكن نقل الشريحة السكنية التي تبدأ من ضفاف كورنيش النيل بالجيزة وحتى أول ميدان الرماية لفيصل والهرم وإذا افترضنا أنها تمتد لعشرة كيلومترات نأخذ من مسافة معينة بعد انتهاء هضبة الهرم ضعف العشرة كيلومترات واقامة مربعات سكنية متطابقة معها تماما مع مراعاة البعد الاجتماعي والتميز السكنى والمساحي ومع وضع حد أدنى للمساحات السكنية والشوارع لا يجب أن تقل عنه ، وتتم هذه الأعمال على حساب الدولة بعد استصدار قانون بمشروع يشبه المشروعات القومية وعلى أن تؤول الأراضي التي تم إخلاؤها إلى الدولة لتقوم ببيعها إلى شركات الإنتاج والاستصلاح الزراعي ويحرم القانون المصدر هذا البناء على تلك الأراضي لاجل السكن او للأغراض غير الزراعية وتقوم باستثمار المبالغ التي حصلتها الدولة من الشركات هذه في توضيب التجمعات السكانية المنقولة ، ويسرى هذا النظام على جميع التجمعات السكانية التي تقع بين الهضبتين على ضفتي النيل وبشرط الجدوى الاقتصادية من إعادة تجهيز الأراضي المفرغة للزراعة مرة أخرى .
> 
> جاءني هذا الحلم وأنا في الأتوبيس في طريقي للعمل .
> 
> شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم











> جاءني هذا الحلم وأنا في الأتوبيس في طريقي للعمل .



*عزيزى الحالم فى الأتوبيس سيد حسن
بعد التحية والسلام
لما نمت فى الأتوبيس وأنت واقف هل كنت متغطى كويس ولا لأ؟!
حفرة إييه اللى أنت بتتكلم عليها هو أنت عارف معنى الحفرة إييىه الأول ...حفرتك ديت بتطل على نهر النيل ...عارف يعنى نهر النيل وضفافه كام فندق خمس نجوم فما فوق مبنى فوق الضفاف ديت وكام ناطحة سحاب مبنية على ضفافه ده بخلاف النوادى الإجتماعية وغير الإجتماعية والكباريهات ..ولا عارف تمن متر الأرض بكام على النيل الساحر...ملاقيش حفره عندكم فى النوبة أدفن فيها نفسى دفن شرعى ...كنت كتبت فى الصحف المصرية عن مشكلة القاهرة فى 2005 وكان عنوان مقالتى "أرفعوا أيديكم عن القاهرة"....
*


_

يا ترى الأتوبيس اللى ركبته كان من الصنف ده

_

*ولا من الصنف ده**


ونواصل بعد فاصل بإذن الله  


*

----------


## سيد حسن

الأستاذ الكيميائي المحترم 

السلام عليكم  

يا مولانا مبدئيا اتفق معك في نقدك لادارة ورثة " السادات " لما بدأه من فكرة التوسع السكاني الصحراوي ( المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة ) أؤيدك في هذا تماما .

وسيكون كلامك جميل وواقعي ووجيه إذا كان حلمي مثل حلم صاحبك مجرد بيوت فارغة وخاوية من سكانها في منطقة نائية ويبحثون لها عن سكان بالواسطة والمعلوم .

ولكن حلمي مختلف تماما ، أنا رأيت في الحلم ضرورة نقل مناطق واحياء بكاملها بأهلها ومرافقها ومبانيها ومدارسها ومستشفياتها وكلابها وقططها وصناديق "زبالتها" بنظام ممنهج لمنطقة أخرى ، تمام كده يا مولانا ؟ .
شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

حبيبي عمو جمال 

صباحو فل  

يا سيدى هيا جت على الشوية دول ابقوا سيبوهم ينوروا النيل شوية ، وبعدين انت ساكن فى المهندسين يعنى موش ساكن هناك فى الفنادق والعائمات واللامؤاخذة الكباريهات وبعدين لا مؤاخذة انا كلامى عاللى جوا النيل ومغطيه من البرد موش اللى برا وبيبص عليه من فوق يا مدرسة .

وبعدين انتا مقالتك كانت " ارفعوا ايديكم عن القاهرة " انا مقالتى يا جميل اللما ويا حلو المحيا " ارفعوا القاهرة عن ايديكم" .

وبخصوص الحفرة الشرعى موش ضرورى تكون عندنا فى النوبة ممكن تشرفنى سيادتك فى اى وقت فى المنطقة عندنا وموش ضرورى تكون متغطى يا عم تعالى كده " سبور" عشان الوقت وننجز معاك ، وهيا مليانة حفر شرعى على كيف كيفك واختار انتا بقى حفرة ناشفة والا مرشوشة بالزبالة والا مبلولة باللامؤاخذة وبتحب لامؤاخذة النومة على ضهرك شرعى والا لامؤاخذة على ...... كيفك يعنى ، وطير انتا .

 ميرسى اوى يا عمو جمال على الرد الفظيع ده وباى باى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هذا ما نشرته جريدة نهضة مصر بتاريخ 14 فبراير* *2005*
*
*


> ومما سبق وبناء عليه ولما كنت قد سألت في السابق أحد خبراء التربة والزراعة وهو باحث في إحدى الهيئات العلمية السؤال التالي هل يمكن أن نعيد زراعة ارض زراعية تم البناء عليها وهدمت ؟ فكان جوابه نعم ولكن تستلزم تلك الأرض تصليحا وتمهيدا بالطمي نوعا ما ويمكن زراعتها بعد ذلك .



*
طبعا سؤالك هذا للخبير كان سؤال عام قبل أن تحلم بفكرتك الغريبة وغير المنطقية والمستحيل تنفيذها عمليا
إلا فى حالة واحدة فقط أن تسقط على القاهرة
عشر قنابل نوووية تجيب عاليها واطيها
*







> وهنا بدأت الفكرة الغريبة عندي في الظهور داخل عقلي عندما ألحت على عقلي إجابة ذاك الخبير الزراعي دون سابق إنذار وهى عملية نقل القاهرة الكبرى لتبدأ أعلى الهضبتين وبنفس التوزيع السكاني والمناطق وبأسمائها ، وتأخذ نفس الامتداد ، يعنى على سبيل المثال يمكن نقل الشريحة السكنية التي تبدأ من ضفاف كورنيش النيل بالجيزة وحتى أول ميدان الرماية لفيصل والهرم


*عقلك فى قلبك وراسك تعرف خلاصك*
*فالهضبتان لمعلوماتك مزدحمتان على آخرهم 
وأكيد أنك لم تزور هضبة المقطم منذ قدومك للقاهرة
*






> ويسرى هذا النظام على جميع التجمعات السكانية التي تقع بين الهضبتين على ضفتي النيل وبشرط الجدوى الاقتصادية من إعادة تجهيز الأراضي المفرغة للزراعة مرة أخرى .



*خلاص ما لقتشى إلا القاهرة ونيلها المزدحمة ضفافه
علشان تفرغها من المبانى وبعدين تزرعها
التفريغ مش تفريغ مبانى
التفريغ الصحيح هى تفريغ القاهرة من سكانها
وجعل القاهرة طاردة وليست جاذبة
بالإكثار من إنشاء المشاريع
فى مدن الصعيد الشرقانه
وبالتهجير الداخلى  خارج القاهرة بدلا من التهجير للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
بتفكيك بعض المصانع ونقلها خارج القاهرة

وبالتهجير لسيناء لإعمارها وجعلها سدا* *ودرعا* *بشريا منيعا

*


> جاءني هذا الحلم وأنا في الأتوبيس في طريقي للعمل .



*أرجوك لا تقبل أى دورات تدريبية أخرى خارج مقر عملك
حتى لا تحلم بمثل هذا الكابوس مرة أخرى


*

----------


## oo7

غريبة انى اشوف الموضوع ده انهاردة بالذات
لانى اكتشفت اكتشاف مذهل انهاردة
انا طريقى من البيت فى المطرية للشغل فى عباس العقاد مدينة نصر
بياخد منى كل يوم من ساعة ونص لساعتين
لكن انهاردة اجازة اكتوبر والشوارع فاضية
وصلت الشغل فى ربع ساعة بس
لدرجة انى انتظرت كتير فى الشارع لحد ما الشركة فتحت

----------


## fishawy

الأستاذ الفاضل سيد

أفكارك كلها كبيرة وضخمة.

هل تظن أن تلك الفكرة قابلة للتنفيذ حتى إن راقت لأهل الحل والعقد (مع أنهم لا يروق لهم سوى ما يؤدي للخراب دائماً).

فلو فكرنا في التنفيذ فأنت ستبدأ مناطق أو أحياء ولا أقل مدن من الصفر وهذا يحتاج إلى إنفاق خيالي بأرقام فلكية, فهناك إعداد البنية التحتية بما فيها من ماء وكهرباء وصرف, ثم مد شبكة من الطرق التي تصل تلك المناطق بالقاهرة أو غيرها من المدن, ثم إنشاء الخدمات من مدارس ونقاط بوليس ومستشفيات وإسعاف وإطفاء وغيرها, ثم بعد كل تلك الإنشاءات تأتي عملية البناء(وأقصد بها المساكن).

ولم نتطرق لملكية الأرض هل ستباع للسكان أم ستكن هبة أم ماذا؟ وهل يمكن لهؤلاء ( من يبيتون بدون عشاء أحياناً وليس لهم سوى بيت يضمهم) أن يدفعوا قيمة أرض؟

هناك مئات بل الآف من الأسئلة تتوالى على الذهن عند التفكير بمقترحك.

وبمنطق الربح والخسارة (وهو المنطق الذي يحكم أي عملية حتى وإن كانت خدمية), كيف سيتم تعويض تلك الإنفاقات الفلكية؟؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وبخصوص الحفرة الشرعى موش ضرورى تكون عندنا فى النوبة ممكن تشرفنى سيادتك فى اى وقت فى المنطقة عندنا وموش ضرورى تكون متغطى يا عم تعالى كده " سبور" عشان الوقت وننجز معاك


*

**لأ بقى أنا مصمم تكون حفرتى الشرعية  فى النوبة
يعنى كتير عليا متر فى نص متر
حيث النقاء والطهارة والفطرة
وجفاف التربة ونضافتها
حاجه كده ترد روح الميت
مش زيى اللى فى الغفير والسيده عيشه
والسيده نفيسه
تقول غرف فراعنه
تحت الأرض
والناس فوقيهم عايشه وهايصه
وبيخلفوا صبيان وبنات
وكمان للشيشة  ومدخنين
وللمراحيض رايحين جايين

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وبعدين انتا مقالتك كانت " *ارفعوا ايديكم عن القاهرة* " انا مقالتى يا جميل اللما ويا حلو المحيا " *ارفعوا القاهرة عن ايديكم*" .



*أفهم من عنوانك
*" *ارفعوا القاهرة عن ايديكم*"


*إننا حنسيب الحكومة لوحدها فى الحفرة
بينما تعيش القاهرة فوق الهضبتين
ولكن انت متعرفشى أن الحكومه
إيديها طايله

إذا عنوانك محتاج تعديل بسيط

*" *ارفعوا القاهرة عن أيديهم*"
*

*

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم الأستاذ / فيشاوى 

السلام عليكم  

أشكرك على الرد والتفاعل سيدي الكريم وبعد :

على وجه العموم لا غرابة إطلاقا من مشروعات تأخذ طابع القومية وتنفذ بخطوات ومراحل على مدار سنوات بطريقة ممنهجة ، وثانيا غالب المشروعات هي في اصلها تخيلية ثم تتعرض للنقد والجدل من خلال العرض ثم تأخذ طريقها للدراسة والجدوى منها ثم تقيم وتقدر ماليا ثم تخطط وتفصل مرحليا ثم تنفذ .

وأنا لا ادعى  أن اقتراحي هذا هو اقتراح نهائي وجاهز للتنفيذ وانما هو مجرد فكرة تخيلية تكونت لدى من مصاعب ومشاكل لا حصر لها من جراء حبس ما يزيد على العشرة ملايين نسمة وزائريهم في تلك البقعة المحصورة بين الهضبتين بينما تأكل الشمس يوميا مئات آلاف الكيلومترات المربعة من الأرض المستوية التي تضارع مساحة دول وليست مدن وإذا فكرت سيادتكم في اثر جانبي خانق من مئات الآثار الجانبية الخانقة التي سببها الاختناق السكاني الذي نعانيه هنا في القاهرة – لتعود سيادتكم إلى بداية مشاركة ومداخلة السيد 007 في الموضوع وحاولت تجربته بنفسك في أن تذهب داخل تلك الحفرة إلى عملك في نفس المدة الزمنية التي تقطعها من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة او العكس ، لو تدرى سيادتكم أن القادم من الإسكندرية يحتاج ليخترق بوابة القاهرة الغربية في ميدان لبنان مثلا إلى قلب القاهرة إلى مدة زمنية تقارب نفس المدة التي قطعها من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة دون سبب كافي يجبره على ذلك ، هل تعلم سيادتكم أن سيارة العمل الخاصة بي وقفت في رحلة العودة من العمل بعد يوم مرهق على الطريق الدائري قبل حوالي كيلومترين من منزل ميدان لبنان ثلاث ساعات من الساعة الرابعة عصرا حتى السابعة عشاء حتى تجتازها دون معرفة الأسباب ولك أن تتخيل الضغط النفسي والعصبي الواقع على القابعين بداخل السيارة لإحساسهم بالشلل وانه لا بديل عن الانتظار المذل إلا المشي سيرا على الأقدام كيلومترات عديدة تحتاج لبطل أوليمبي أثيوبي ، ربما هذه الأحاسيس إذا وصلتك قد تقودك إلى هذا الحلم الذي طرحته .

ثم إنني وضعت حلا تخيليا لنقل أحياء غرب القاهرة كخطوة أولى إلى أعلى الهضبة كالتالي :

1.	جعل التوسع غربا على حساب الصحراء بدلا من جعله شمالا على حساب الأراضي الزراعية.

2.	عملية النقل هذه تكون كاملة بنفس توزيع البشر والمباني مع جعل فرص التخطيط والتوسع ضعف الحالي لتلافى تكرار الأزمة .

3.	إن الحكومة هي صاحبة الأراضي الصحراوية المجانية وستقوم بالبناء على قاعدة الاستعاضة بمعنى أن الأراضي والمباني والمرافق والتخطيط سيتم على حساب الدولة في مقابل حصول الدولة على كامل الأراضي المفرغة بكامل مزاياها الاقتصادية والمادية ومن ثم فالتمويل سيأتي من خلال بيع الدولة مسبقا تلك الأراضي كأراض زراعية للشركات الزراعية المتخصصة او العالمية وعلى شكل مزايدات للحصول على أعلى الأسعار .

4.	إن البناء وتمديد المرافق مرحلي بمعنى جعل وحدة البناء هي الحي السكنى بكامل مرافقه وليأخذ من الزمن ما يأخذ هذه قضية فرعية ولا تنسى أن حكومة الحزب الحاكم قضت فترة زمنية تقارب الأربعين عاما كانت كافية لنقل قارة أفريقيا وليست أحياء في القاهرة الكبرى .

5.	إن الأرض المستهدفة للنقل هي حدود الهضبتين المتاخمة للمناطق السكنية وفى اتجاه العمق الصحراوي او ما يسمونه الظهير الصحراوي وبمعنى أن عمليات نقل المرافق بجميع أنواعها لن تكون مرهقة أبدا وان حوت تكلفة مالية نوعية بالإضافة إلى أن تكنولوجيا نقل المرافق الحيوية او إنشاء البنية التحتية باتت مريحة للغاية .

6.	إن البعد الاجتماعي والفروق الاجتماعية والاقتصادية ستوضع في التخطيط والحسبان كما هي تماما فالأحياء الراقية ستبنى بشكل راقي من عمائر فاخرة وفيلات والمتوسطة والعادية كذلك لكن سيراعى الحد الأدنى من الجمال والمساحة والتخطيط لاقل تجمع سكاني .



7.	إن مكونات البناء تعد بالنسبة للدولة غير باهظة الزمن مقارنة بمستوى الأفراد ولك المثال على مليارات الأمتار المكعبة التي وضعتها حكومتنا الرشيدة في مشروعات الترقيع على مستوى القاهرة والتي لم تسجل أي دراسة جدواها وكم الاستفادة منها حتى الآن باستثناء مترو الأنفاق ، وإذا قسمنا او حسبنا تلك الأمتار المكعبة لبناء أبنية سكنية معقولة المساحة والارتفاع الموحد ، فضلا عن أن أحد المهندسين قد صرح لي بأنه على سبيل المثال لدينا من الأسمنت على سبيل المجاز جبالا ورخيصة الثمن ولكن المشكلة الكبرى تكمن في العبوة الحافظة لهذا الأسمنت وغالية الثمن ، ونحن في مثل هذه المشروعات قد لا نحتاج لوجود تلك العبوات على ما أظن ويمكن نقلها مباشرة من مصادر إنتاجها .

8.	ثم انه لا تشريد لاحد لانه ببساطة سيتم نقل سكان العمارة الواحدة بنفس ترتيبهم وتوزيعهم للبنايات البديلة وبنفس الأوضاع القانونية مالك العمارة سيصبح مالكا للعمارة البديلة ومالك الشقة والمؤجر وهكذا وطبعا بعد إجراء حصر وعد طبيعي وبسيط وسيفيد هذا الحصر في إجراء تعداد سكاني جزئي ذي قيمة يا سيدي الفاضل .

9.	وبالتأكيد سيتم هذا المشروع القومي بموجب قانون سيادى وملزم لا تهاون فيه .

أما عن مزايا هذا المشروع الحلم فحدث ولا حرج يا سيدي الكريم وسأترك لك استخراج تلك المزايا .

شكرا لك مرة أخرى ومعلش سامحني على الأحلام فالحاجة أم الاختراع .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## the_chemist

> الأستاذ الكيميائي المحترم 
> 
> السلام عليكم  
> 
> يا مولانا مبدئيا اتفق معك في نقدك لادارة ورثة " السادات " لما بدأه من فكرة التوسع السكاني الصحراوي ( المجتمعات العمرانية الجديدة ) أؤيدك في هذا تماما .
> 
> وسيكون كلامك جميل وواقعي ووجيه إذا كان حلمي مثل حلم صاحبك مجرد بيوت فارغة وخاوية من سكانها في منطقة نائية ويبحثون لها عن سكان بالواسطة والمعلوم .
> 
> ولكن حلمي مختلف تماما ، أنا رأيت في الحلم ضرورة نقل مناطق واحياء بكاملها بأهلها ومرافقها ومبانيها ومدارسها ومستشفياتها وكلابها وقططها وصناديق "زبالتها" بنظام ممنهج لمنطقة أخرى ، تمام كده يا مولانا ؟ .
> شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم


السلام عليكم

طبعا بعد السلام والذي منه

مش عارف بأحس بالسخرية في معظم ردودك

بس نفوت المرة دى علشان خاطر عيون المنتدى

السادات لم يكن يقصد نقل الناس في مناطق صحراوية

ولكن كانت هناك مناطق صناعية فيها مشروعات تستوعب الكثير من شباب مصر ومن شيبتها أيضاً

كان الهدف هو تصنيع مصر واستغلال الصحراء الشاسعة لذلك

ولكن 

ومليون آه من ولكن

السادات مات

وكما قالها رئيس الديوان الملكى يوم وفاة الملك أحمد فؤاد وتولية إبنه فاروق

مات الملك عاش الملك

وكل ملك وله شِلته وأفكاره

وعيبنا كعرب وكمصريين أن الجديد لابد أن يبدء من جديد ولا يستكمل القديم حتى ولو كان مُشاركاً في دراساته منذ البداية

شكراً

----------


## سيد حسن

أ.د.م / جمال الشربينى 

السلام عليكم  

[indent]عشرة قنابل نووية و25% من السكان وتفريغ القاهرة من السكان والتهجير إلى سيناء وغرف فراعنة في السيدة نفيسة وخلافه .

المصطلحات التي بعاليه تظهر انك ترفض دائما - وبصوت عالي قد يصم الآذان أحيانا - أية موضوعات مطروحة ثم تأتى بمفردات في ثنايا كلامك تؤيد وتعضد ما رفضته .

المهم انك ترفض وتشجب وتستنكر الموضوعات كلها حتى ولو تناقضت مع نفسك .

طيب يا سيدي فكرة تفريغ القاهرة وجعلها طاردة ، ستتركها فارغة لمن ؟ للفئران أم للذباب وأنا أيضا طالبت بتفريغها أين المشكلة ، ثم تقول في مقالتك الصحفية التي أرفقتها إننا يجب أن نهتم بنسبة ال75% ونترك الاهتمام بنسبة ال25% ثم عارضتني واهتممت فقط بسكان ضفاف النيل وأغنيائه وأباطرته – إن صح التعبير – ثم تضرب مثلا غرف الفراعنة بأحياء القاهرة القديمة والشعبية وفكرتي تتلخص في الإجهاز على هذه المشكلة تماما عن طريق نقلهم إلى أماكن اكثر آدمية وإنسانية وتراعى الأبعاد الاجتماعية المفروضة على أي حكومة لديها عقل وقلب في العالم ، ثم التهجير إلى سيناء كما طالبت ، أيهما اسهل التهجير إلى سيناء على مئات الكيلومترات أم التصعيد إلى أعلى أطراف القاهرة وكأن سيناء هذه ليست صحراء قاحلة تحتاج للتعمير الكامل والبنية التحتية الكاملة ، وإذا كنت تقول بان فكرتي غريبة وغير منطقية ومستحيل تنفيذها عمليا وهى عملية نقل لما يزيد على بضعة كيلومترات قلائل فهل فكرتك بالتهجير والنقل إلى سيناء على بعد مئات الكيلومترات هي الفكرة البسيطة والمنطقية ، أيهما اقرب واسهل في نقل المرافق وتهيئة بنية تحتية من مركز الطاقة والتحكم ، الهضبتين المشرفتين على القاهرة أم شبه جزيرة سيناء ( ورغم هذا آنا لا ارفض تعمير سيناء أبدا فهي أيضا ذات أهمية استراتيجية ) .

إذن يا سيدي ما فائدة الصوت العالي والمعارضة لمجرد المعارضة رجاء إنها مجرد فكرة ولتكن مستحيلة ومجنونة ناقش صاحبها بهدوء عله يقتنع برأيك الحكيم ولكن هي في النهاية المعارضة لمجرد المعارضة حتى اذا كنت تقترب من نفس الخط والاتجاه في ثنايا كلماتك.

والهضبتان مزدحمتان على آخرهما !! ، يعنى هضبة المقطم بتدرجها الارتفاعى والتي تنتهي عند جبال البحر الأحمر مزدحمة على آخرها !! ، وهضبة الهرم التي تمتد إلى الواحات غربا مزدحمة على آخرها !!  ربما فعلا أنا لم أزرهما كما تقول .

شكرا لمعارضتك المجردة واتمنى أن أشكرك بعد على مساهمتك المجددة .

والسلام عليكم[/indent

----------


## سيد حسن

> إلا هو صحيح أنت كنت راكب الأتوبيس ولا راكب الهوا ياعم سيد حسن





> حلم جميل بس نهايته كابوس





> ونتقابل علي مخدة تانية ياصاحبي






> طبعا بعد السلام والذي منه






> مش عارف بأحس بالسخرية في معظم ردودك



الأخ المحترم / الكيميائي


السلام عليكم


رغم انه لم يخالجني أبدا شعور بسخريتك منى في ردودك الواردة بعاليه إلا أنني قد أكون لمست منطقة حساسة لديك وسببت لك ضيقا فسامحني على ذلك ، وعلى هذا ورغم أنني سأكون حزينا لفقدان أحد المتحاورين إلا انك يا أخي لست ملزما بالرد على موضوعاتي او مناقشتي فيها وأنا أكفيك مؤونة هذه الردود وثقلها عليك .

وقبل أن أودع النقاش معك يجب على من باب التأدب معك وأنت زميل محترم الرد على مداخلتك فيما يخص الموضوع كالآتي :

إن كلامك لا يتناقض أبدا مع ظني بأن السادات أراد التوسع صحراويا بغض النظر عن أسبابه ، أنا أتكلم عن جغرافيا المكان الأفضل والأرحب وليس على هدف السادات او طريقته ، المهم في النهاية انه قد يكون احسن صنعا بخلق مجتمع عمراني بمواصفات افضل كثيرا من القاهرة الخانقة ثم ما هو العيب في أن مكان تحقيق الهدف هي الصحراء !! .

واخيرا أشكرك على رحابة صدرك وتفويتك لخطئي من اجل عيون المنتدى .

والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

> غريبة انى اشوف الموضوع ده انهاردة بالذات
> لانى اكتشفت اكتشاف مذهل انهاردة
> انا طريقى من البيت فى المطرية للشغل فى عباس العقاد مدينة نصر
> بياخد منى كل يوم من ساعة ونص لساعتين
> لكن انهاردة اجازة اكتوبر والشوارع فاضية
> وصلت الشغل فى ربع ساعة بس
> لدرجة انى انتظرت كتير فى الشارع لحد ما الشركة فتحت




الأخ المحترم / 007


السلام عليكم


لماذا تستغرب من وضع هذا الموضوع ايها الاخ الفاضل ، وايه تفسيرك للاختلاف الكبير جدا ده فى المدة التى تقطعها للوصول للعمل بين الايام العادية وايام الاجازات ؟! .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## oo7

ابدا 
كل الحكاية انى مكنتش اعرف ان المسافة بينى وبين شغلى ربع ساعة بس

بس انت ليه مفكرتش فى تفريغ القاهرة من البشر اللى مش من القاهرة

لما كنت فى الجامعة كلية تجارة جامعة الازهر اللى مافيش غيرها فى القاهرة
كانو الطلبة بييجو من المحافظات يوميا لحضور المحاضرات
شوف انت بئى 
الاعداد الغفيرة دى بتعمل ازمة فى القطار والمواصلات وفى المدرجات
انا بتكلم عن طلبة كلية واحدة بس
طب لو عملنا كليات تانية ووزعناها على المحافظات
مش كل طالب هايروح الكلية القريبة منه
يعنى هانخف الزحمة شوية
طب وباقى الكليات
لو عملنا فيها كده هايحصل ايه


طب ماتيجى نتوسع فى المشاريع فى المحافظات
ونخلق فرص عمل 
ايه اللى هايحصل
الناس اللى بتيجى تشتغل فى القاهرة هايشتغلو فى محافظاتهم


والمشاريع دى مش هاتتعمل ببلاش
بنفس فلوس نقل القاهرة الى الصحراء

يعنى نحاول نساعد على الحد من الهجرة الى القاهرة

وبكدة الحياة تبئى لونها بمبى
واروح انا شغلى فى ربع ساعة بس

----------


## سيد حسن

الأخ المحترم / 007

 السلام عليكم

أشكرك على تفاعلك وردك القيم في هذا الطرح التخيلي وبعد :

أنا بالفعل فكرت كثيرا جدا في مشكلة المستوطنين الإقليميين القادمين من أقاصي البلاد ، ولكنها من نوعية المشاكل التي تحل بتحديدها وتثبيت حجمها وعدم السماح لها بالتضخم اكثر من ذلك وليست من نوعية المشاكل التي تحل باقتطاع جذورها لما لها من آثار سلبية وسيئة كبيرة جدا على من " تجذروا " وعيالهم بالمجتمع القاهري .

وكمثال على ذلك هو محدثك المسكين ،  فأنا اعتبر من الجيل الأول القاهري المولد لسلالة هاجرت من النوبة لظروف اقتصادية وسياسية ليس هنا محل شرحها ، واصبحت بكل المقاييس قاهري المولد رغم اعراقى وأصولي النوبية ، ومن الصعب جدا على أن اترك القاهرة ومحل عملي ومنبت أولادي ومصدر رزقي واكل عيشي هكذا بسهولة لاختبر العيش في مكان آخر حتى ولو كان مبشرا بالأمل وحتى لو كان هذا المكان ارض آبائي وأجدادي وأنا مستقر بالقاهرة .

وإذا قسنا هذه الحالة على من نجحوا في زرع جذور بالقاهرة حتى ولو من بضع سنين فمن الصعب جدا إعادتهم بهجرة عكسية حتى ولو بمغريات كبيرة ، فالمركز افضل واهم من الأطراف بكثير ، ومن هنا كانت فكرتي بالحفاظ على المركز وفرص العيش فيه وتضخيم قدرته على التوسع والاستيعاب عن طريق نقله و" تصعيده " إلى جوانب القاهرة في هضبتيها.

هذا أولا ، وثانيا يا أخي الكريم وبعيدا عن المستوطنين سنرى أن المجتمعات بطبيعتها متكاثرة وولود ولابد من أن تقبل القاهرة التوسع لاحتضان الناشئة من أهلها وسكانها الأصليين ( هنا تثور مشكلة أخرى وهى كيف تحدد الأصليين من المستوطنين من سكانها والكل صاحب عنوان وبطاقة وهوية ومسكن تفيد بأنه قاهري رغما عنا جميعا ) وهذا التوسع سيكون على حساب مناطق جديدة وغالبا ستكون زراعية وهنا المشكلة والمأساة الأزلية التي نعانى منها جميعا وهى ترك الحكومة لظاهرة التوالد الطبيعي كالجراد ينهش الأراضي الخضراء التي نأكل منها بسبب أن الأهالي او المواطنين ليس لديهم الاستعداد بالمغامرة بخلق مجتمعات عشوائية في الصحراء ولديهم الامتداد الطبيعي بجوار سابقيهم وأهليهم في البناء بالأراضي الزراعية واستكمال منظومة العشوائيات التي تشكل 90% من خريطة القاهرة الكبرى ( هل تعلم أن حي الزمالك أحد أرقى أحياء القاهرة والمنشئ على أراض زراعية مصنف عشوائيا من قبل المحليات فما ظنك بباقي الأحياء الفقيرة ) ، لكن إن تدخلت الحكومة بإقامة مجتمعات بديلة صحراوية وحرمت الأراضي الزراعية – ليس في القاهرة الكبرى فقط ولكن في طول البلاد وعرضها - كحرمة الخمر والدم ولحم الخنزير سيتحقق مفهوم الأمن الغذائي  فسيكون الأمر مختلفا أخي العزيز تماما ، فحلمي يتركز في إعادة الأمور لنصابها الصحيح نسكن الصحراء ونزرع ونأكل من الوادي الخصيب ، لكننا الآن ندفن غذاءنا بالخرسانة ونحاول زراعة الصحراء !! ، ولتكون هذه المبادئ نبراسا للأجيال المتوالية ، لا تحيد عنها أبدا.

وعلى العموم هي مجرد فكرة تخيلية لها نصيب من التفكير لمن أراد التفكير ، والجميل في الأمر أنها تحث المشارك على طرح البدائل الكثيرة لحل مشكلة دولة يعيش غالب سكانها في " حفرة " صغيرة في إحدى بقاع الوادي وتسمى إقليم القاهرة الكبرى .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أ.د.م / جمال الشربينى 
> 
> السلام عليكم عشرة قنابل نووية و25% من السكان وتفريغ القاهرة من السكان والتهجير إلى سيناء وغرف فراعنة في السيدة نفيسة وخلافه .
> 
> المصطلحات التي بعاليه تظهر انك ترفض دائما - وبصوت عالي قد يصم الآذان أحيانا - أية موضوعات مطروحة ثم تأتى بمفردات في ثنايا كلامك تؤيد وتعضد ما رفضته .
> 
> المهم انك ترفض وتشجب وتستنكر الموضوعات كلها حتى ولو تناقضت مع نفسك .
> 
> طيب يا سيدي فكرة تفريغ القاهرة وجعلها طاردة ، ستتركها فارغة لمن ؟ للفئران أم للذباب وأنا أيضا طالبت بتفريغها أين المشكلة ، ثم تقول في مقالتك الصحفية التي أرفقتها إننا يجب أن نهتم بنسبة ال75% ونترك الاهتمام بنسبة ال25% ثم عارضتني واهتممت فقط بسكان ضفاف النيل وأغنيائه وأباطرته – إن صح التعبير – ثم تضرب مثلا غرف الفراعنة بأحياء القاهرة القديمة والشعبية وفكرتي تتلخص في الإجهاز على هذه المشكلة تماما عن طريق نقلهم إلى أماكن اكثر آدمية وإنسانية وتراعى الأبعاد الاجتماعية المفروضة على أي حكومة لديها عقل وقلب في العالم ، ثم التهجير إلى سيناء كما طالبت ، أيهما اسهل التهجير إلى سيناء على مئات الكيلومترات أم التصعيد إلى أعلى أطراف القاهرة وكأن سيناء هذه ليست صحراء قاحلة تحتاج للتعمير الكامل والبنية التحتية الكاملة ، وإذا كنت تقول بان فكرتي غريبة وغير منطقية ومستحيل تنفيذها عمليا وهى عملية نقل لما يزيد على بضعة كيلومترات قلائل فهل فكرتك بالتهجير والنقل إلى سيناء على بعد مئات الكيلومترات هي الفكرة البسيطة والمنطقية ، أيهما اقرب واسهل في نقل المرافق وتهيئة بنية تحتية من مركز الطاقة والتحكم ، الهضبتين المشرفتين على القاهرة أم شبه جزيرة سيناء ( ورغم هذا آنا لا ارفض تعمير سيناء أبدا فهي أيضا ذات أهمية استراتيجية ) .
> ...


 *يا سيد كرار (بتاع الأتوبيس****)*
* وعليكم رحمة الله وبركاته*
* ما بلاش الطريقة ديت فى نقاشنا*
* عيبك  الظاهر للعيان أنك تكرر كثيرا كلام قلته قبل كده وكأنها ساعه تيجى وساعه تروح وهذا لا يعجبنى فى أسلوبك المتذبذب ومن ثم أنا أفضل أن أحترم نفسى والإبتعاد نهائيا عن مواضيعك المليئة بالحفر والمطبات وآخرها حفرة القاهرة الكبرى***

* 
ألا* *تعلم* *يا سيد كرار   أن المدن الجديدة التالية وهى شرق هضبة المقطم إياها : "القاهرة الجديدة" بكل أحيائها الرحاب ومدينتى والجامعة الأمريكية وغيرهم كثير جدا والقطامية والتى كلها تقع على حدود الطريق الدائرى الأول والتى تقع بين طريقى القاهرة -السويس والقطامية -عين السخنه... وشرق "القاهرة الجديدة" تقع مدينة "الشروق" وللأسف سوء التخطيط جعل من كل هذه المدن الجديدة ملتصقة بالقاهرة القديمة ...يا عم هضبة المقطم أصبحت محاصرة وأصبحت داخل كردون القاهرة الكبرى**

وألا تعلم أن مشكلة مدينة "القاهرة الجديدة" وهى أمتداد لهضبة المقطم إياها هى أهم شئ فى الدنيا ألا وهو مياه الشرب لبعدها عن نهر النيل ولإرتفاعها عن القاهرة القديمة ...
ويا ريت أحلامنا تكون على مقاس من يحلم بها*




*يا أخى إذا كنت لا تعرف هيئة الجايكا اليابانية، صاحبة مشروع تفريغ القاهرة من سكانها (ليس كل سكانها يا نبيه!) والذى رفضته الحكومة المصرية من غبائها، فهذا مش ذنبى*** 
* 
*
*الخريطة المتاحة حاليا*

*خريطة مدينة القاهرة الجديدة* *وها حلم بتاع الأتوبيس يتحقق* 
* 
يا أخى إذا كان رأيى مخالف لمشروعك الإفتراضى ما الضرر فى ذلك؟***
* هل ستخسر إستثماراتك الضخمة فى مشروعك الإفتراضى بسبب رأيى المخالف؟***

* يا أخى ربنا يعوض عليك فى هذه الخسارة الضخمة؟***
* وربنا يعوض عليك فى صحتك**** ويرزقك بدورات تدريبية قريبه من محل سكنك حتى لا تحلم بكوابيس الحفر هذه وانت واقف فى الأتوبيس***
* ويكون لى الشرف أن  منحتنى الفرصة لأزوركم فى محل عملكم حتى أتعرف عليك أكثر لأرتوى من نهل أفكارك النيرة وحتى يمكننى أن أجعل من عملك الممل والخالى من الأهداف عملا كله تفاؤل وكله أهداف إيجابية وبناءة***
يتبع


*حقا نحن أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم* * 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزى بتاع الأتوبيس*
*لعل هذه توقظك من كابوسك الإفتراضى
*



*  انقطاع مياه الشرب عن القاهرة الجديدة ٢٣ ساعة يوميا                                * 


*                         كتبهاabozeid ، في                     25 أغسطس 2009                      الساعة:                     09:28 ص                 * 

*انقطاع مياه الشرب عن القاهرة الجديدة ٢٣ ساعة يوميا.. والأزمة تمتد إلى الجيزة وأكتوبر* * كتب*   وفاء بكرى    ٢٤/ ٨/ ٢٠٠٩
 خليفة


*عادت مشكلة انقطاع المياه للظهور من جديد، وشكا عدد كبير من سكان مدينة القاهرة الجديدة من الانقطاع المستمر للمياه، دون سابق إنذار، متهمين وزارة الإسكان والشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب بتجاهل شكاواهم، والاهتمام بالمنتجعات السكنية لكبار رجال الدولة والمستثمرين فى المدينة.*
*وقال عدد من سكان القاهرة الجديدة لـ«المصرى اليوم» إنهم يعيشون معاناة يومية بسبب انقطاع المياه المستمر، مشيرين إلى أن الانقطاع يأتى دون سابق إنذار مما أدى لـ«ازدهار» تجارة زجاجات المياه المعدنية فى المدينة.*
*وأضافوا أن بعضهم بدأ يترك المدينة لأيام كثيرة بسبب هذه المعاناة، لافتين إلى أن المياه تنقطع لمدة ٢٣ ساعة فى اليوم ولا تأتى سوى ساعة واحدة. كان مسؤول بالشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب قد اعترف لـ«المصرى اليوم» باستهلاك المبانى التى يتم إنشاؤها حاليا نحو ٥٠ ألف متر مكعب من المياه يوميا، مؤكدا عدم وجود مشكلة فى هذا الشأن وأنه لم يتلق أى شكاوى عبر الخط الساخن ١٢٥.*
* ولم تتوقف الشكوى عند القاهرة الجديدة فقط، وإنما امتدت إلى محافظة ٦ أكتوبر ومدينتى الشيخ زايد والشروق، وبعض الأماكن فى الجيزة وإمبابة والوراق، بالرغم من تأكيد الشركة القابضة على قطع مياه الشرب عن ملاعب الجولف فى القاهرة الجديدة، وزيادة إنتاجية المياه فى المناطق الأخرى.*
*من جانبه تفقد الدكتور عبدالقوى خليفة، رئيس الشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب، أمس، قرية البرادعة بمحافظة القليوبية، بناء على طلب من المهندس أحمد المغربى، وزير الإسكان، للتأكد من استمرار مد القرية بفناطيس المياه يوميا خلال شهر رمضان، والاطمئنان على سير العمل فى إزالة التعديات على الشبكة القديمة، وإعادة تشغيلها قبل انتهاء شركة المقاولون العرب من أعمال الشبكة الجديدة خلال الـ ١٠ أيام المقبلة.* 
*وينتظر «خليفة» رصد قيمة وأصول شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى فى المحافظة، والاستثمارات التى ستطرح خلال المرحلة المقبلة استعدادا لنقل هذه الأصول إليها، والإعلان عن الشركة التى ستتبع وزارة الإسكان والشركة الأم خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة للانتهاء من أزمة المياه نهائيا بالمحافظة، مع وجود معامل خاصة بالشركة للتأكد من جودة المياه.

يتبع 
*
*حقا نحن أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*محافظات إقليم القاهرة الكبرى الخمس تواجه كارثة انقطاع المياه "فى الصيف"*

 
  الخميس، 16 يوليو  2009 - 09:49
  

القاهرة والجيزة وحلوان و6 أكتوبر والقليوبية محافظات تعانى انقطاع المياه  


كتب أميرة ناجى وعلام عبد الغفار وهايدى عبد الوهاب




لا تختلف مشاكل المياه فى محافظات القاهرة الكبرى "القاهرة والجيزة وحلوان و6 أكتوبر 
والقليوبية" عن غيرها من المحافظات، فمن انقطاع متكرر إلى أزمة فى توصيل مواسير المياه، وهو ما أوصل السكان إلى فقدان الأمل فى وصول المياه إليهم. خاصة مع بداية فصل الصيف الذى يشهد إقبال متزايد واحتياج من المواطنين لكل قطرة مياه سواء للشرب أو الطهو.

ففى القاهرة يشتكى معظم مناطقها انقطاع المياه المتكرر، وخاصة سكان النهضة ومدينة السلام، حيث أوضح فتحى بلبل أحد متضررى حريق قلعة الكبش والذين يسكنون حاليا فى غرف بالنهضة والسلام وفرتها لهم محافظة القاهرة أنهم يستعملون ( جراكن المياه) ولا توجد لديهم صنابير مياه.

كما أكد سكان المدينتين الأصليين أن منطقة السلام بأكملها غائبة عن اهتمام المحافظة، فلم يقتصر الأمر على عدم وصول المياه، وإنما امتد إلى تهالك شبكات ومواسير المياه، ونفس الواقع يحياها سكان مدينة نصر، والتى تعد من الأحياء الراقية فى القاهرة أو على الأقل لا يعيش سكانها فى عشوائيات مثل غيرهم، ولكنهم يعانون من انقطاع متكرر فى المياه.

وعن سبب انقطاع فى بعض مناطق القاهرة أوضح أيمن سليمان رئيس المجلس المحلى لشرق مدينة نصر، أن هناك خطة سيتم تنفيذها على خمس مراحل لتوصيل المياه فى مدينة نصر بأكملها، وقد تم حتى الآن الانتهاء من مرحلتين أما باقى المراحل، فما زالت متأخرة لعدم توفير محافظة القاهرة الميزانية المخصصة لها.

أضاف قائلا" خاطبنا مدير عام مرفق المياه أكثر من مرة بشأن حل مشكلة المياه، ووعدنا بسرعة ضخها فى أشهر الصيف، وكذلك فى شهر رمضان". انقطاع المياه عن القاهرة الجديدة منذ شهرين والأهالى يستخدمون المياه العكرة.

أما فى محافظة الجيزة التى تعد عاصمة مصر الثانية فأزمة انقطاع المياه تهدد عدد كبير من أحياء الجيزة أسبعها الثانى وفى بعض المناطق لم تصل عليها من قبل. وأعرب الأهالى وسكان تلك المناطق عن غضبهم، خاصة مع دخول فصل الصيف وارتفاع درجات الحرارة، ومن هذه المناطق كفر غطاطى بالهرم زنين ببولاق الدكرور ومناطق الطوابق بفيصل، ورغم لجوء السكان فى بعض الأحيان إلى شراء زجاجات المياه المعدنية التى أصبحت أيضا غير صالحة للشرب.

ففى مناطق بولاق الدكرور وفيصل والهرم والتى تشهد أحيانا انقطاعاً للمياه على مدار ٢٤ ساعة ومع هذه الأزمة بدأ المواطنون البحث عن بدائل، سواء الاعتماد على مياه الجراكن من المناطق المجاورة والتى تبعد بمسافات كبيرة عن مناطق أقامتهم.

وأرجع العميد حسن سامى رئيس حى الهرم لليوم السابع أن سبب انقطاع المياه منذ خمسة أيام عن بعض المناطق يرجع إلى مشروع جديد لإحلال شبكة المياه والصرف الصحى، إلا أن تم الآن الانتهاء من توصيل المياه لجميع المناطق التى انقطع عنها المياه، فى حين هناك مناطق يتم توصيل مياه الشرب، ولكن ستأخذ وقتا لعدم انتهاء المشروع. 

فى حين يعانى سكان الواحات البحرية بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر من مأساة منذ 25عاما، وذلك لأن مواسير المياه لم تتغير، كما أن عمر شبكات المياه فيها تجاوز الـ30عاما، بالإضافة إلى أن المياه بها معالجة وليست منقاة، كما أن تعطيل ‏50%‏ من آبار الواحات، تسبب فى هلاك المحاصيل والنخيل، وذلك نتيجة لتعطل الطلمبات والماكينات لتلك الآبار، علما بأنه يوجد ‏25‏ طلمبة مياه رفع خاصة بآبار الواحات البحرية بمخازن مصلحة الميكانيكا بوزارة الرى منذ أكثر من عام، ولم يتم صرفها حتى الآن مما يتسبب فى تلك الأعطال‏.‏

وفى حلوان لم يختلف الوضع، حيث يعانى سكان الحى الثالث بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهرة الجديدة من انقطاع المياه منذ شهرين، الأمر الذى يهدد بكارثة فى ظل انتشار الإمراض والأوبئة، وقد أكد محمد حامد أحد سكان المنطقة أن المياه على مدار شهرين لا تأتى سوى نصف ساعة، وغالبا تأتى فى وقت الفجر، موضحا أنه تقدم بشكاوى عديدة لجهاز المدينة والخط الساخن دون جدوى، وأضاف أن سكان القاهرة الجديدة يلجئون لاستخدام المياه العكرة والتى تستخدم فى رى الحدائق. 

ومن جانبه أكد المهندس كمال فهمى رئيس جهاز مدينه القاهرة الجديدة فى تصريح خاص (لليوم السابع) على مشكلة المياه سوف تنتهى خلال أسبوع حيث بدأت شركه مياه إقليم القاهرة الكبرى بتركيب رافع للمياه، وسوف تنتهى من التركيب الأسبوع القادم، موضحا أن السكان يبالغون فى تقدير حجم المشكلة، حيث تعانى هذه المنطقة من ضعف فى المياه وليس انقطاعا دائما، ونفى أن تكون ملاعب الجولف المنتشرة فى المدينة، هى السبب موضحا أن السبب هو ارتفاع مساكن الحى الثالث من القاهرة الجديدة عن سطح الأرض.
*يتبع*

*حقا نحن أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ألحقنا يا بتاع الأتوبيس*  *تعليقات (26)*
 1
* التجمع الخامس حى 3/4*

بواسطة: م / محمد باهر 
بتاريخ:   الخميس، 16 يوليو  2009 - 10:16  
اسكن فى التجمع الخامس منذ حوالى 5 اشهر و منذ ما يقرب من شهر و نصف و أنا اعانى من مشكلة انقطاع المياه بصورة دورية من بعد الفجر حتى العاشرة صباحا ثم تأتى حتى العصر و تنقطع فى العاشرة ثم تأتى حتى قبل الفجر. ما هذا الذى يحدث !!!!! اشتريت شقتى بالاف الجنيهات و اخترت مدينة بعيدة لابتعد عن الزحام و التلوث بالرغم من انى أعمل فى المهندسين و أقطع مسافة كبيرة يوميا إلى عملى . من أخاطب و من أوجه شكواى لكى يهتم بحل هذه الكارثة. يوميا أقوم بالاتصال بالخط الساخن و يؤكدوا لى أن المشكلة سوف تحل اليوم و لا حياة لمن تنادى. اتصلت بالمدير المسئول و أكد لى أنهم بصدد حل هذه المشكلة و لكن الوضع مستمر و لا يوجد حل. سألت مرة الموظف بالشكاوى من الذى فوق المهندس ممدوح مدير المياه فى التجمع لكى أحول الشكوى له , رد عليا بمنتهى الإيمان و الورع ...الله سبحانه و تعالى !!! الله فوق الجميع و الله وحده قادر على أن يرفع عنا هذا البلاء و يزيح عنا كل هذه البلاوى التى تحيطنا من كل صوب و حدب


2
* نقص المياه في مدينة بدر (حي صبحي حسين)*

بواسطة: أمين علي قطب يونس 
بتاريخ:   الخميس، 16 يوليو  2009 - 11:29  
توجد مدينة بدر بطريق القاهرة السويس بجوار مدينة الشروق لا تصلها المياه نهائيا طوال أشهر الصيف ويوجد بها حي يدعي الحي الاقتصادي وشهرته "صبحي حسين" عبارة عن حي في نهاية المدينة حالته يرثي لها ولا تصله المياه الا ساعة واحدة فجرا ولا يستطيعوا أن يحصلوا علي المياة اللازمة الا من لديه موتور سحب مياه وقد هجر هذا الحي العديد من سكانه لصعوبة الحياة فيه وعند الشكوي لجهاز المدينة يقول لهم ان المياه تتبع مرفق مياه القاهر الكبري.


3
* عدم وجود مياه طوال الصيف بحي صبحي حسين بمدينة بدر*

بواسطة: Amin.A.K 
بتاريخ:   الخميس، 16 يوليو  2009 - 13:04  
أناشد المسئولين عن هذا الحي النهوض به من حيث يعيش سكانه تحت خط الفقر ولا توجد به الخدمات الأساسية وهو من أشد الأحياء في المدن الجديدة فقرا وعوزا وحالة سكانه متواضعة للغاية والمياه لا تصله نهائيا طوال الصيف وفي الشتاء تأتي عدة ساعات فقط. وقد تحدثت مع مسئول الجهاز فقال أن مشكلة المياه تتبع مرفق مياه القاهرة ويتم توزيع الحصة المخصصة علي عدد من المدن منها الشروق وبدر ومدينتي وأن حل هذه المشكلة ليس في الجهاز نهائيا.



4
* مفيش مبالغه*

بواسطة: mayada 
بتاريخ:   الخميس، 16 يوليو  2009 - 13:32  
احنا مش بنبالغ ولا حاجه المياه فعلا مقطوعه دايما مش ضعيفه في الحي التالت وبنتصل كتير ولا حياه لمن تنادي ....................ربنا يرحمنا برحمته


5
* في المحافظات ايضا*

بواسطة: ahmad othman 
بتاريخ:   الخميس، 16 يوليو  2009 - 15:25  
لايختلف الصعيد كثيرا في هذه المشكله مع القاهره ... فالمياه لاتكاد تكون موجوه الا في اربع او خمس ساعات من الليل


6
* انقطاع المياة خلال الصيف فى منطقة المطرية*

بواسطة: الفونس وليم واصف 
بتاريخ:   الخميس، 16 يوليو  2009 - 19:52  
احنا مش بنبالغ ولا حاجه المياه فعلا مقطوعه دايما مش ضعيفه في الحي التالت وبنتصل كتير ولا حياه لمن تنادي ....................ربنا يرحمنا برحمته



7


بواسطة: مدام:رضوى امام 
بتاريخ:   الجمعة، 17 يوليو  2009 - 17:14  


8
* اغيثونا-اغيثونا-اغيثونا*

بواسطة: مدام:رضوى امام 
بتاريخ:   الجمعة، 17 يوليو  2009 - 17:43  
انا ساكنة فى الحى الثالث فى التجمع الخامس و فى مرة عملت شكوى للخط الساخن و رد علية الموظف المسؤل و قال انة يوجد مخالفات وانة اذا احد يعرف واحد فى الصحافة نقول لة لانهم مركبين مواسير قديمة و لاتوجد مولادات للروافع و بعد ذلك نتصل كل يوم بالخط الساخن و لا حياة لمن تنادى و فى مرة قال لى الموظف ان المياة بتيجى فى الفجر حوشى مياة و هل يعقل هذا و انا معى اطفال محتاجين كل قطرة من المياة انا معى طفلتين و واحدة منهم تعانى من حساسية مميتة فى جلدها فى الصيف اشطفها ازاى و نصلى ازاى احوش قد اية مياة التكفى بيت فى اربع افراد


9
* مصر (هبة النيل)*

بواسطة: ممدوح زكى زخارى جرجس_الاسكندرية-مصر 
بتاريخ:   الأثنين، 20 يوليو  2009 - 00:47  
مصر(هبة النيل)
مصر(هبة النيل)
مصر(هبة النيل)
ها   ها   ها   ها   ها   ها   ها
كفى (كذب) و (نفاق)
عطشتونا (موت)



10
* نحن نبالغ*

بواسطة: الطالونى 
بتاريخ:   الأثنين، 20 يوليو  2009 - 01:32  
المياه تنقطع بالتجمع الخامس بشكل متكرر و لمدد طويله جدا وبدون اى سابق انذار اليوم المياه مقطوعه من الساعه الثانيه ظهرا حتى الان الواحده و نصف صباحا ولم تاتى,
عندما يقول المسئول ان الناس تبالغ و المياه مقطوعه بالفعل ماذا يظن ؟ايظن انه سيحترم من اهالى المنطقه ام من المسئولين الكبار اتقوا الله


11
* كل شيء حيا*

بواسطة: محمدعبدالرحمن احمد 
بتاريخ:   السبت، 25 يوليو  2009 - 14:24  
نسمع عن صرخات واهات الناس من قطع المياه وهذا من شهر او شهرين
للاسف يااخوني ومع كل احترامي لكم 
انا مقيم في عزبة الهجانة منذ 30 عام نعم 30 عام
وظللنا نصرخ دون ان يسمعنا احد ولكان عفوا اذا كان احد السؤلين يقيم 
بمكان ليس به ماء فانظرو الفرق
المهم انا هذا هو حال كل واحد فينا 
سمعنا عن امكان جديدة اقميت لا يمر عليها الطير الا خرس وبها مياه الشر ب المتوفرة

وعن الملاهي المائية المتوفرة في القري السياحية ومياهها كمان عذبة
ياللاعجب اطفال يمرحون في المياه العزبة واخرون يتمنوها
اظن انه ان لنا ان نفيق مما نحن فية ولتكن كلمة الله هي العالية

                                     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


                                  وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حيا 


                                    ارجو المعذرة من اخيكم / محمد عبده


12
* الحقيقه*

بواسطة: ايمن سعد 
بتاريخ:   الأثنين، 27 يوليو  2009 - 19:34  
السبب الاساسي في انقطاع المياه في القاهره الجديده
فعلا هو الجولف وحمامات السباحه التي لا تخلو منها الفيلات
المنتشره في القاهره الجديده



13
* الظلم*

بواسطة: يحيي السيد 
بتاريخ:   الثلاثاء، 28 يوليو  2009 - 10:12  
طبعا كل الكلام الي بيتقال عن الحل لمشكلة المياة في القاهرة الجديده صيفا بالاخص غير صحيح حيث ان انقطاع المياه في هدة المنطقه يتم بفعل فاعل علي توزيع المناطق ويتم قفل المحابس مثلا من التجمع الثالث لكي تتوفر المياه في التجمع الخامس وايضا يحدث العكس ولكن قليلا مايتم ان تكون المياه في المنطقتين وهل يعقل ان يتم قطع المياه مثلا عن الجولف وعن اربيلا طبعا مستحيل ونحن نعرف السبب طبعا وايضا كلام رئيس الجهاز هن ان الناس تبالغ فيما تقول دلاك لانة لا يقدر حجم المشكله التي تحدث وخاصة عندما يكون البيت به اطفال ولابد من وجود مياه لهدة الاطفال وان استطاع الناس مثلا شراء مياه معدنيه مرة او مرتين لا يمكن ان يستطيعو شراء المياه للمرة الثالثة- وايضا نحن نعرف جميعا ان هدة المشكله في مدينة نصر كلها فلي اصدقاء في الحي العاشر يحسدون سكان القاهرة الجديده علي ان الميا تنقطع غالبا نصف اليوم فقط لانهم ادا جائت المياه عندهم ساعة في اليوم يصبح عيدا وهدا سوء تنظيم لشبكة المياه في مدينة نصر من الاساس -
وادا كان هناك تعديلات فمرحبا بالجهود المبدولة ولكن اخبرو الناس ايها المسؤلون عن دلك ولكن الدي يحدث هو انقطاع مفاجئ للمياه دون سابق اندار فالي متي سنظل كدلك وحتي في المناطق التي تعتبرها بعض الناس انها راقيه وفي القرن الواحد والعشرون يعامل السكان بهدة الطريقه - الشكوي الي الله ويا رب حد يقدر يعرف الناس جواها ايه وهي معندهاش مياه لاكل الاطفال وناس تانيه بتعوم في حمامات السباحة وبتلعب جولف ولا تعلم ما يحدث في العمارات التي توجد في نفس المنطقة علي بعد امتار 

 والله قادر علي ان تزال هدة الغمة اما بازالتها او ازالة المسؤلين عنها


                                                                                                        وشكرا لمن قرا


14
* أرحمونا  هنموت من العطش*

بواسطة: مدحت محمد 
بتاريخ:   الثلاثاء، 28 يوليو  2009 - 14:51  
بنقول نعمر المدن الجديدة ازاى تعمر من غير خدمات بالاخص المياة احنا فى الصيف ومحتاجين المياة بالاخص الاطفال بقالنا يومين كاملين متواصلين بدون ماء حتى المياة المعدنية خلصت من المحلات ومفيش مية يشرب منها ولادى ارحمونا واغيثونا ويارب حد يقرا ويهتم


15
* حرام*

بواسطة: محمد سعيد 
بتاريخ:   الثلاثاء، 28 يوليو  2009 - 16:41  
اقطعوها براحتكم بس قولولنا

ولادي خلاص مش طايقين نفسهم عاوزين الحمام وعاوزين يشربو اصلهم اطفال وانا تعبت من كتر شراء المياه الي ما بتكفيش واصلا خلاص المحلات كمان مافيهاش
حرام عليكم يعني تيجي ضعيفة في القطامية وماتجيش حتي في التجمع التالت 
ابني الصغير سنانه وجعاه وبوديه عيادة اسنان في التجمع التالت في مركز  رابعه 
الدكاتره مش عارفين يشتغلو بدون مياه اغيثونا حرام الجولف واربيلا والنوادي مليانه مياه والبيوت وحتي العيادات ما فيهاش طيب قولو هاتيجي امتي علشان نستني لكن 
كده خالص مافيشاي استجابه هم اهل التجمع الثالث والخامس دول مش بني ادم

               حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل       حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل  حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


16
* مافيش احترام*

بواسطة: د - حسام الدين محمد 
بتاريخ:   الثلاثاء، 28 يوليو  2009 - 17:03  
اذا تم انقطاع المياه لمدة 48ساعه متواصله في منطقة مثل التجمع الثالث في القاهرة الجديده بدون سابق انذار وبدون استجابه لاي شكوي مقدمة وعندما وجدت سيارة مياه امس والاطفال والناس يجرون عليها وذلك امام سور كومباوند اربيلا وبداخل هذا السور حمامات سباحة وبحيرات وحدائق تروي يوميا حزنت علي هذا البلد الذي نقول فيه كل يوم نحن في تقدم هاهاهاها كيف يكون التقدم وانا في اجازة الان بعد غياب 5سنوات عن بلدي وعندما رجعت وجدت ذلك المشهد الذي استائت منه نفسي ونفس اولادي
ومع العلم ان شقتي الجديده التي اشتراها لي اخي في التجمع الثالث المحلي السادسه الاستثماري وسعرها 400000 جنيه غير الاقساط وانه قال لي عندما رفضت المدن الجديده ان هذا هو مشروع مبارك للاسكان وان جهاز المدينه يعامل المواطنين معاملة شيك وان الاستثماري هذا سعره كده علشان بيصرفو منه علي اسكان الشباب وهذه هي خطة المشروع 
فرحبت وقلت ت في نفسي انني ربما اساعد اخرين في مشاكل الاسكان وهذا واجب علي كل من يستطيع 
ولكن منذ ان رجعت في هذا الصيف لم اجد يوما حلو في مسكني انا واولادي القادمين مي من الخليج وذلك بسبب عدم احترام المسؤلين لهؤلاء السكان في هذة المدينه 
الاحترام فقط في ملاعب الجولف المحيطه بنا او سور اربيلا العظيم الذي يبعد عن مسكني 100 متر فقط اما في هذا السكن لا توجد مياه من اول الصيف ولا يوجد عدل مع هؤلاء السكان 
ولا يوجد حتي رد فاعتقد ان غياب المياه بهذا الاسلوب هو عدم احترام لهؤلاء البشر ولا لاطفالهم ولا لشيوخهم
وانشاء الله قنطع الاجازة ونرجع احسن للغربه الي بتحترم الناس


                                وشكرا سياده الرئيس   ( رئيس جهاز المدينه ) هاهاهاها


17
* باب خاص باليوم السابع لانقطاع المياه والف شكر للسادة المسئولين*

بواسطة: ايهاب سلام 
بتاريخ:   الأربعاء، 29 يوليو  2009 - 12:58  
ترسخت لدينا او رسخوا لدينا بمعني ادق ان هذا الشعب لا يتحد ولا يشعر بالانتماء لبعضه الا اذا تعرض لمصيبة او نكبه !! واصبح حلم الانتماء او الاتحاد هذا مقرونا افترانا ابديا بالمصائب والكوارث وهو ما فطن اليه كل مسئول فى هذه البلد كبر او صغر وانطلاقا لتحقيق هذه القيمة الغائبة عنا اصبح شغلهم الشاغل التفنن فى احداث او صنع او اختلاق مصائب او كوارث وباختلاف احجامها وبالطبع هدفهم من ذلك هو هدف نبيل ونطوف لتحقيقه جميعا وهو الانتماء وفيما يبدوا ان قطع المياة عن مدينة القاهرة الجديدة وحد بالك "الجديدة " منذ اكثر من ثلاثة ايام متصلة ومن قبلها شهر بشكل متقطع تأتى فى ذات السياق ومن هنا اتوجه راجيا الى جريدة اليوم السابع لانشاء باب جديدة بصحيفتها يخصص لمظاهر الانتماء والترابط التى تحدثها هذه المصائب فى مواطنى هذا الشعب وان تنقل بالصورة وبالكلمة هذه المشاهد الرائعة للمواطنين المحتدشدون وهم متحدون فى هدف واحد وهو من يصل اولا الى حنفية فنطاس المياه الوحيد عند مدخل المدينة والتى يزيد طولها عن 20 كيلو متر ويرددون فى نفس واحد " دى وروحي فداء " جركن المياة "هفوا اقصد الانتماء ! وتتجلى هذه القيمة عند اصرارهم الشرب من مياه هذا الفنطاس هم واطفالهم بالرغم من لونها الفريد والنادر والذى اقترب من لون الكاكاو وبسبب صدأ هذه الفناطيس ،ليس هذا فحسب فها هي مظاهر الانتصار تنظهر على ملامحهم وهم عائدون بغنائمهم من جراكن المياه وقد ابوا ان ذهبوا الى منازلهم مباشرة وقرروا ان يطوفوا انحاء المدينة لمشاركة جيرانهم ممن لم يستطيعوا الوصول الى فنطاس المياه فرحتهم هذه ، بالله عليكم هل توجد مظاهر اجمل او اعظم من ذلك للتعبير عن فرحة المصريين وانتمائهم !! فى النهاية اتوجه بكل الشكر بلساني وبلسان اطفالى واطفال كل سكان القاهرة الجديدة وعلى الاخص المرضى منهم لكل السادة المسئولين اللذين قرروا مفاجائتنا بهذه المصيبة او على الاقل اللذين على اصرارهم على عدم الادلاء باية معلومات حول اسباب هذا الانقطاع او متى ستعود هذه المياه الف شكر الف شكر الف شكر


18
* حرام عليكو ارحمونا حتى يرحمكم الله*

بواسطة: محمود 
بتاريخ:   الأربعاء، 29 يوليو  2009 - 14:23  
الموضوع بتاع المياه ده كبير لان فعلا مفيش مياه من اول الصيف والحياه بقت صعبه منغير مياه احنا دافعين الالاف الجنيهات علشان نتعذب لا طبعا بس لازم يكون فيه كمان رحمه حرام كده كل شويه مفيش مياه ده حرام ومفيش فايده من الشكوى ولا حياه لمن تنادى 
انا بقول لرئيس جهاز المدينه يريت تعمل حاجه كفايه بقى كده


19
* المياه للأغنياء*

بواسطة: محمد كسروى 
بتاريخ:   الأربعاء، 29 يوليو  2009 - 15:09  
فعلآ المياه فى القاهرة الجديدة للأغنياء فقط الجولف وملاعب الجولف التى تستهلك معظم المياه وأيضاً حمامات السباحة فى أربيلا أما عامة الشعب فلا يستحقوا حتى الشرب وليس الحموم وأتحدى أى مسؤول يستطيع أن يتفوهه بأى كلمة تجاه الجولف أو أربيلا لأنه لواتكلم الصبح يفصل الظهر وطبعاً عمره ما يضحى بمنجم الذهب الذى حصل عليه بطلوع الروح يتحرق السكان ولا يغورو فى داهية طالما أولاده بيشربوا ويستحموا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فهو حسبنا سيكفينا من هؤلاءاللهم أغثنا


20
* التجمع الثالث*

بواسطة: ann1 
بتاريخ:   الأربعاء، 29 يوليو  2009 - 18:16  
الناس عزلت من بيوتها فى التجمع الثالث ومفيش غير ثلاثة اربعه شقق بس قاعدين وهما اللى ملهاش مكان تروح تسكن فيه
هههههههه
كل ما أعدى جنب عمارة من العمارات أشم ريحة نتنه وابقى عاوز ارجع ههههه تقريبا علشان ادام كل عمارة فيه البلاعة بتاعتها هههههههه


21
* خلاصة القول*

بواسطة: مستجير بالله مستجير 
بتاريخ:   الأربعاء، 29 يوليو  2009 - 18:50  
لان ما يحدث هو نهاية كل الكلام لذا ساسكت والسلام 



22
* الناس فى التجمع الثالث*

بواسطة: ann1 
بتاريخ:   الخميس، 30 يوليو  2009 - 02:22  
ايه ده معقولة هو الفيلات فعلا فيها مياه شغالة اليومين دول؟؟؟؟؟

يا جماعة أهم حاجة هى راحة البال وماتكونوش ظلمتم أى حد لأن دى شكلها كده دعوة مظلوم ودعوة المظلوم لا ترد


23
* فعلا مافيش احترام*

بواسطة: محمد 
بتاريخ:   الثلاثاء، 4 أغسطس  2009 - 09:38  
انا متفق تماما مع د حسام  
انقطاع المياه حتى في المناطق الغير عشوائية مثل مدينة 6 أكتوبر قد يصل الى اربعة ايام
لنا الله


24
* هو ينفع محافظةكاملة تتقطع المياه عنها 4 أيام بدون سابق انذار*

بواسطة: راندا ثروت 
بتاريخ:   الثلاثاء، 4 أغسطس  2009 - 15:22  
المياه بقالها 4 ايام مقطوعة تماما عن محافظة 6 اكتوبر من غير ماحد بيقول حاجه وعلى فكرة المياه ما كانتش بتتقطع كتير كده قبل لما تكون محافظة يا ريتهم ماخلوها محافظة
لو حد عنده تفسير ياريت يقول!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


25
* حســـــبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

بواسطة: نانا 
بتاريخ:   الأربعاء، 5 أغسطس  2009 - 12:03  
اللهم ارحمنا يا رب

احنا هنموت فى اكتوبر خلاص من انقطاع المياه... هل هذا طبيعى .... طب ليه كل المشاكل دى ظهرت بعد ان اصبحنا للاسف محافظة

عايزين نعرف نلجا لمين يحللنا المشكلة دى

وهل صح او ادمى ان المياه تنقطع دون سابق انذار 

الى متى سيتم التعامل مع الشعب المصرى على اننا غنم وليس لنا قيمة او اعتبار

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل



*حقا نحن أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم*

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد الأستاذ الدكتور المهندس المحترم / جمال الشربينى  

 السلام عليكم

كل ما سبق طرحه من قبل سيادتكم في صفحات الشكاوى الكثيرة التي أوردتها هنا نقلا عن مواطنين لاعلاقة له من قريب او بعيد - في ظني - بفكرة الموضوع ولا يمنع مناقشتها او افتراض جودتها سوى تحفز سيادتكم غير المبرر( كالعادة ) ضدها وضد غيرها وذلك كالآتي :

1.	تقول أن التجمعات العمرانية بهضبة المقطم وسفوحها أصبحت داخل كردون القاهرة الكبرى وأنها سيئة التخطيط وعشوائية - فى طريقة توزيعها على المنطقة - ولكنك لم تقل أنها غير قادرة على استيعاب سكان الضفة الشرقية لنيل القاهرة من التبين والصف جنوبا حتى الجبل الأصفر شمالا وبطريقة القص واللصق التي تختصر فكرتي التخيلية ومع الابتعاد عن المناطق غير الصالحة للسكنى ومد المرافق إليها ، هل تحت أيدي سيادتكم حصرا حقيقيا ومحدثا بتاريخه لسكان الضفة الشرقية لنيل القاهرة ؟ .

2.	إن مشكلات العدالة الاجتماعية والشكاوى والشد والجذب بين المواطنين وبين الحكومة هي شيء طبيعي وأزلي وموجودة في كل مكان وليس في التجمعات الجديدة فقط وأنت سقت أمثلة من داخل الوادي ولم تقل انها بأعلاه فقط .

3.	إن مشكلات المياه في التجمعات الجديدة بأعالي القاهرة الكبرى هي ناتجة من سوء عدالة في التوزيع فضلا عن قلة طاقة إمداد المنطقة بالمياه ولم تقل أنه من المستحيل توصيل المياه لهذه المنطقة فضلا عن باقي المرافق .

4.	إذن المشكلة التي تتحدث عنها سيادتكم من خلال عرضكم المفرط فى التفصيل هي تمييز اجتماعى فئوى فقط ولم تقل انها مشكلة تكنولوجية تستعصى على الحل .


شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Icecream:  عزيزى سيد كرار الشهير (بـ أنا بتاع الأتوبيس!)
بعد إلقاء التحية والسلام 
أنا فى أشد الشوق لتلقى دعوتكم الكريمة لزيارتكم فى محل عملكم وأوعى تقولى أنك بتشتغل فى مكان سيادى مثل  :Busted Red:  أمن الدولة  :Busted Red:  وأن الزيارة للمدنيين من أمثالى محتاجه لتصريح من جهة سيادية أعلى! 

والسلام ختام
توقيع
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*
أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا (بالمعاش)
المركز القومى للبحوث (سابقا)
مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات (سابقا)
أرامكو السعودية (سابقا)
كله ده لزوم إستخراج التصريح لإتمام الزيارة المرتقبة

----------


## سيد حسن

> عزيزي سيد كرار الشهير (بـ أنا بتاع الأتوبيس!)
> بعد إلقاء التحية والسلام


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.




> أنا فى أشد الشوق لتلقى دعوتكم الكريمة لزيارتكم فى محل عملكم


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟ 




> وأوعى تقولى أنك بتشتغل فى مكان سيادى مثل  أمن الدولة  وأن الزيارة للمدنيين من أمثالى محتاجه لتصريح من جهة سيادية أعلى!


.

لا ما تخافش لا باشتغل فى امن الدولة ولا فى الامن الغذائى بس لو طولت فى الموضوع ده انا مضطر ابلغ عنك قوات الامن الصناعى وانتا عارف يعنى ايه الامن الصناعى وممكن يعمل معاك ايه .




> والسلام ختام
> توقيع
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
> أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا (بالمعاش)
> المركز القومى للبحوث (سابقا)
> مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات (سابقا)
> أرامكو السعودية (سابقا)
> كله ده لزوم إستخراج التصريح لإتمام الزيارة المرتقبة


تشرفنا يا دكتور وcv محترم جدا ويزيدنى شرف وافتخار بيك كأحد العلماء والباحثين المميزين فى مصر .

ونيجى للجد :

بالطبع يا سيدي - وبغض النظر عن طبيعة طلبك هذا - مرحبا بك دائما وفى أي وقت وفى أي مكان وسامحني إن طلبك هذا مفاجئ واثار فضولي لمعرفة ما الذي دفعك لطلبه من شخصي البسيط ، وما هو هدف سيادتكم منه ، ورغم أي شيء أنا افضل دائما ربط العلاقات بمكان نشأتها وبشكلها الطبيعي حيث هي وبالذات عندما لا تكون هناك فائدة منظورة من تطويرها كما وافضل فصل الخاص عن العام دائما حتى لا تختلط الأوراق والانطباعات في أذهاننا ، كما أن اتصالنا عبر المنتدى والقاعة هو الشكل الأمثل لتبادل المعلومات .

ثم انه سبق لي في بداية اشتراكي بالمنتدى هنا معرفة انك التقيت وزملاء هنا من المنتدى في حفل عام وفى مكان عام هو – إن لم تخنى الذاكرة – نقابة المعلمين او شيء من هذا القبيل .

ورغم قناعاتى الشخصية تلك والتي أظن أنها تحافظ على الصور التخيلية المحفورة في ذاكرة كل منا عن الآخر والتي غالبا ما تكون مثالية وجيدة إلا إنني لا أمانع في الالتقاء وتبادل الآراء والخبرات وجها لوجه في إطار عام ومنظم وفى مكان مقبول من الجميع .

ورغم اننا في عصر الفضائيات والإبهار المرئي اللامحدود لكنى مع ذلك اعشق الراديو واضعه دائما بجانب سريري عند النوم لميزة عظيمة جدا اكسبنيها وهى تنمية الخيال ورسم الأطر التخيلية للأشخاص والأدوات والأماكن وهو حلم جميل أخشى الاستيقاظ منه على وقع الطبائع البشرية الغريبة والمنفرة ، وقد أكون أنا شخصا غريب الطباع في اللفظ والحركة والاجتماع واسبب لك ضيقا حين اللقاء .

تقبل تحياتي وشكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## هــــــــانــا

> جاءني هذا الحلم وأنا في الأتوبيس في طريقي للعمل .


أستاذ سيد حسن
وأنا أقرأ موضوعك  ..
 مش عارفه ليه تذكرت كتاب اليوتوبيا لتوماس مور .. 
كان يتحدث عن المكان المثالي ..
اليوتوبيا .. تطلق على الأفكار المثاليه اللي مش ممكن يتم تطبيقها على المجتمع
 معروف أن توماس مور إستمد أفكار مدينته من كتاب الجمهورية لأفلاطون .. 
معنى كده .. أفلاطون حلم يوما ما بمدينته الفاضله
الفارابي أيضا حلم بمدينته
وإبن خلدون إعترض يوما ما على ابن رشد في تفاؤله بإمكانية قيام المدينة الفاضلة


إحلم يا أستاذ حسن 
أنا من رأيي 
لو بطّلنا *نحلم* نموت

----------


## سيد حسن

الفاضلة / هانا

 السلام عليكم

أشكرك على تفاعلك مع الموضوع وردك الهادئ ولكن :

لا اعتقد أن الأمر بات يمثل مشابهة او مضارعة للمدينة الفاضلة لأفلاطون او الفارابي وابن رشد وحتى توماس مور ،  إنني لا أفكر إلا في بساطة المظهر ولم اطلب انعكاسات طيبة للجوهر ، هؤلاء تصوروا المدينة الفاضلة بدءا من داخل نفس الإنسان الملائكي التوجه والمشاعر والسلوك ربما ومن ثم ينعكس ذلك على المظهر وجمالياته وفنونه على ما اعتقد ، إن فكرة حلمي البسيطة أيتها الفاضلة كما وضحت مبنية على تحقيق قدر بسيط من المظهر من إعادة رسم شكل عمراني يوحي بأن من يسكن هنا أجساد آدمية ولم أتطرق إلى تطوير الروح والإنسانيات .

ببساطة شديدة فكرتي هي فكرة " copy&paste" لأحيائنا الخرسانية - القائمة على غذاءنا الأخضر- بكل عيوبها ومزاياها ومشاكلها وأسماءها وسكانها .

ما رفع طرحى الى مستوى الحلم هى ظروفنا السياسية والاجتماعية السيئة التي شاركنا بوضعها وترسيخها بكل فخر فى نفس الوقت الذى يعد هذا الطرح - الحلم فى عيونى - فى دول اخرى مجرد مشروع معمارى انشائى طبيعى .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد حسن

> ببساطة شديدة فكرتي هي فكرة " copy&paste" لأحيائنا الخرسانية - القائمة على غذاءنا الأخضر- بكل عيوبها ومزاياها ومشاكلها وأسماءها وسكانها


تصحيحا لفلسفة الفكرة ولنفاد وقت التعديل اضططرت لاضافة رد اخر 

والتصحيح هو : cut&paste

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: 
مع خالص تحياتي
عزيزي سيد حسن كرار

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم د م / جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا باشا وكفارة يا دكترة ، الوقف للجدعان ، وبعدين انا اتصدمت لما لقيت عضويتك موقوفة ومن غير تطفل منى استغربت ليه كده .

المهم انتا كنت مضلم المنتدى بغيابك واطمنت عليك عن طريق الاستاذ مهتدى لما كان بيحكى عن انه بيزورك فى " السجن " قصدى فى الوقف .

وعموما بقيت سوابق يا دكترة وصاحب دفتر مراقبة فى المنتدى وفاضل تضرب وشم على كتفك ولو حد زعلك من المشرفين تخيط بقك وتكتب على الحيطة اللى وراك فى البيت " الدنيا مالهاش امان " و" ما حدش بيحبنى الا امى " .

مرحب يا دكترة 

السلام عليكم

----------

